# HDMI to 2 displays



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

For those who have just added or looking to add a 2nd HDTV and want to route all HDMI digital video to both displays for simultaneous view, you will need to use a HDMI splitter.

This essentially has all the necessary electrnoics to handle the separate HDCP sessions betwee both HDTV and the HD source. 

I got one from Octava and it works well and realy like the optical audio ouput feature that allows me to run PCM or bitstream audio to my audio receiver for surround.


----------

